# New Deer Hunting Calls App



## TechHunter2012 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I just launched two new apps for the iPhone and one of them is designed to better help you hunt deer. Thought you guys would be interested and would like to give me some feedback!

Here are some of the features:

combine calls
Instructions
loud, clear sounds
And here's a couple of screenshots:





You can check out the app here: App Store - Deer.Calls

Your feedback is very important. Please help me improve my app by giving me any suggestions!

Also, if you like it, please rate it and review it in iTunes









Thanks and Happy Hunting!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum TechHunter 2012


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT TechHunter 2012.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT TechHunter.


----------

